# Lauritz Melchior.. the God.



## Opera4ever (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anyone seen the full documentary? It seems well worth it. Unfortunately only available on DVD. (I don't even have a DVD player anymore)


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks fantastic. I'd love to get my hands on that too


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The documentary isn't all about Melchior, but treats a number of tenors of the 78 era. Here's the whole (I think) Melchior part of it:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Unfortunately only available on DVD. (I don't even have a DVD player anymore)


They cost next to nothing nowadays.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Or get a blu-ray player, which will also play DVDs and are also cheap. The public library has all kinds of DVDs and blu-rays of opera that you can watch for nothing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think O.P just wanted to make a statement.


----------

